# Aquarium stand made out of reclaimed pallet wood



## Matnez

Just thought I would share with you guys the stand I made for my Fluval Spec v.

It is completely made out of all reclaimed wood so the total cost of build was £0.00

A simple frame was made then the sides and doors where cladded with pallet wood. Solid oak was used for the top which was an off cut of a kitchen worktop.

I then painted the outside with some chalk paint with I had lying around.

This is the first time I have ever made anything like this so I'm ecstatic about the finished product. It turned out exactly how I pictured it in my head which is a rarity.


----------



## ale36

Very nice build, gives it a nice rustic beach hut effect!


----------



## Matnez

Thanks, it just goes to show that not everything that is chucked out is worthless


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Thats absolutely stunning mate. I really, really like the 'shabby chic' look it has about it.

 Top marks for Creativity, material sourcing and use


----------



## Matnez

Thanks mate. The only draw back to it is that it weighs a ton... I was not wanting to take any chances of it collapsing under the weight of the tank but I got a bit carried away with reinforcing it.. Better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Matnez said:


> Thanks mate. The only draw back to it is that it weighs a ton... I was not wanting to take any chances of it collapsing under the weight of the tank but I got a bit carried away with reinforcing it.. Better safe than sorry I guess.



Yeah mate, Always nice when it feels 'Robust' and heavy. Rather than flimsy!

You want to feel the weight of the one I'm on with. Like a fat american kid.


----------



## ale36

any pictures of the inside?


----------



## Matnez

Whitey89 said:


> Yeah mate, Always nice when it feels 'Robust' and heavy. Rather than flimsy!
> 
> You want to feel the weight of the one I'm on with. Like a fat american kid.


 
Ha Ha that is one way to describe it...


----------



## Matnez

ale36 said:


> any pictures of the inside?


 
Here is a picture of the inside.


----------



## ian_m

Fantastic. If you ever decide to fill your tank with solid lead, you will have a stand that will easily be able to cope with the weight....


----------



## ale36

ian_m said:


> Fantastic. If you ever decide to fill your tank with solid lead, you will have a stand that will easily be able to cope with the weight....


 
Id go for mercury myself


----------



## Matnez

ian_m said:


> Fantastic. If you ever decide to fill your tank with solid lead, you will have a stand that will easily be able to cope with the weight....


 
This is true, I'm always planning ahead...


----------



## BigTom

Nice work. I just piled up entire pallets and plonked my tank on top


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

BigTom said:


> Nice work. I just piled up entire pallets and plonked my tank on top



You updated yours recently Tom?


----------



## BigTom

Last rescape was back in July, it's just junglified again now. There's a video from a month or two back which is pretty current.


----------

